
Show HN: OptiMole, image optimisation done right - maldinii
https://wordpress.org/plugins/optimole-wp/
======
maldinii
Perfect Responsive Size based on viewport

Automatically using the next-gen image format

Automatically load the retina-sized image

Automatically downgrade image quality based on internet speed

Medium-like lazy loading without jQuery

See it in action on [https://codeinwp.com](https://codeinwp.com)

